
Italia Startup Visa - keiferski
http://italiastartupvisa.mise.gov.it/#landing-section
======
anovikov
tl;dr (navigation is terrible there): if you have EUR 50K or someone with some
established name in startup scene in Italy is willing to give you that amount,
you quality. Correct?

